# What do these song lyrics mean?



## Nick (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm confused about these ones. I can figure out a few lines but some of the other ones confuse me a bit and I'm trying to see where exactly he's going with these lyrics and where he ends up with them. Help plz?


here's the song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYgmqov4Fow

Well, all the apostles, they're sitting in swings
Saying, "I'd sell off my savior for a set of new rings
And some sandals with the style of straps 
That cling best to the era"

So all of the businessers in their unlimited hell 
Where they buy and they sell and they sell all their trash 
To each other, but they're sick of it all
And they're bankrupt on selling

And all of the angels, they'd sell off your soul
For a set of new wings and anything gold
They remember the people they loved, their old friends
And I've seen through them all, seen through them all
And seen through most everything

All the people you knew were the actors
All the people you knew were the actors

Well, I'll go to college and I'll learn some big words
And I'll talk real loud, goddamn right I'll be heard
You'll remember the guy who said all those big words
He must have learned in college

And it took a long time until I came clean with myself
I'd grown clean out of love with my lover
I still love her, loved her more when she used to be sober 
And I was kinder


----------



## Stawks (Sep 28, 2009)

The song is about the treachery of love.

The apostles would sell off their saviour for some fashionable shoes. The angels would pawn your soul for some new wings. In both of these verses, someone is discarding something he is supposed to love in exchange for a superficial good.

The second verse describes business-like lovers, who view love as a commodity, discarding it when it becomes 'unprofitable', so to speak. It makes them empty, and traps them in 'unlimted hell.' The sell and sell until they have nothing left, 'bankrupt on selling.'

'All the people you knew were the actors.' You can't really know who loves you, everyone is just acting.

I have no idea what the second to last verse has to do with anything else in the song.

The final verse is obvious.

Seems to me Isaac Brock wrote this song after a messy breakup, because it's got a downright miserable perspective on love. Friggin' beautiful, though, amazing album.


----------

